# Chicken Coop/Hutch for Outdoor Enclose



## SJdport57 (Oct 21, 2015)

So I was just searching online for ideas for a outdoor enclosure for a tegu and realized that a lot of DIY enclosures are similar to pre-made chicken coops/hutches available at feed/hardware stores. Does anyone have any experience with these? I thought they would be perfect for semi-tropical states such as Texas or Florida where the enclosed half could be heated in winter during hibernation. Here's a link to an example: http://m.homedepot.com/p/TRIXIE-Chicken-Coop-with-Outdoor-Run-55961/204676039


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 26, 2015)

these cages aren't good for them like that because the wire can be like a cheese grater on their snouts. maybe a ventilated top but thats it


----------



## SJdport57 (Oct 26, 2015)

Good to know, I suspected the wire might be harsh on them but I had seen pictures of wire cages used by breeders and wanted to know.


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Oct 26, 2015)

It's use able and such but I'd recommend not chicken wire and preferable they don't have access to it


----------



## SJdport57 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll just make my own then when the time comes. I'm thinking a half open, half insulated enclosure with greenhouse paneling and plywood.


----------

